# Suggest Me The Best Gaming Headsets Under 6k!



## krish_puri (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for some good gaming headsets under 6k. I'll be using them mainly for gaming and for watching movies on my phone/iPad. I'll also be carrying them while travelling so I don't really want something that is extra large.

More details on what I need:

*Budget:* 6k
*Usage:* Mainly for gaming and movies. Sometimes for music.
*Compatibility:* PC. PS3 and Phone also if possible.
*Requirements:* Possibly something with 5.1 or 7.1 3D surround sound. Portability will be a plus.

I am a noob when it comes to audio, so I do not really know anything about headsets etc. Let me know what you have in mind.

Thanks,
Krish


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 19, 2012)

Roccat Kave.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 19, 2012)

I would also suggest this Flipkart.com: Roccat Kave Real 5.1 Surround sound Gaming Headset: Headset for 5.1 sound wired
*img4.flixcart.com/acc/thumb/V/G/P/ACCDY5USTMYPMVGP.jpg

OR this 

Wireless Stereo Headset for the PS3? system - Wireless Headphones - PlayStation®3 Accessories for PS3 + PC compatibility and it's wireless. 
*webassetsi.scea.com/pscomauth/groups/public/documents/webasset/scph-98077_packart.jpg

Both the above ones can't be used with phone. The ROccat maybe.

for stereo sound you can go with the Steelseries Siberia V2 or Razer Flipkart.com: Razer Carcharias Gaming Headphones: Headset


----------



## krish_puri (Feb 20, 2012)

I really like the first ones i.e. Roccat Kave.

Do you know where I can find them in Delhi? All the online stores currently do not have them in stock.
Also, do you know of any other headsets which are better? I can increase my budget a little if required.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you have anyone coming from US?
If yes then look at the Turtlebeach PX5, hyperexpensive at $220 (retail $250)

On topic: Both nextworld & FK as you say are out of stock. You can wait for a while, write to them or search locally in a place called Nehru Bazaar I guess in Delhi. Please ask someone from Delhi about that. I've never been there.

Other headsets...Oh sorry I missed the point where you said you want it portable.
Also do you have use for the mic feature in the headset? If not you can get a stereo headphone which will be good for music, games, movies etc everything.

The Roccat Kave has 5 connectors. I will get back with more options if you are ok with stereo headphones.

5.1 / 7.1 virtual or real: Roccat Kave, SS siberia V1 & V2 with USB steelseries soundcard, Tritton AXPro, Turtlebeach Earforce PX3, PX5, Z6A, DPX21  -----5000-15000

Stereo headsets: Most comfortable is Razer carcharias, apart from Tritton AX720, AX180, Siberia V2, Siberia V1, Logitech -model no. forgot etc

will get back wtih more


----------



## krish_puri (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, I do require a mic in the headset since I'll also be using them with Skype. And I only want something with 5.1/7.1 surround sound since I do not listen to a lot of music.

I'll try going to NextWorld tomorrow (which is just next to my house), and if they do not have them, I'll visit Nehru Place and search for them.

By the way, I'll be going to the US this year in September for my undergraduate studies, but I do not really want to wait that much.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 20, 2012)

@ krish - roccat kave is really not 'portable', but if you can get a custom carry-case built for it, then its all good. otherwise you could get one of those simulated surround sound headphones like suggested by sarath above. BTW, you could also look into buying the audio-technica AD700. its got great reviews esp. for gaming, and users say that with this headphone, they dont give a damn to all those surround sound headsets. but since it doesnt come with a mic, you could get one separately, like this one :

*www.amazon.com/Zalman-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone-Microphone/dp/B00029MTMQ/ref=pd_sim_e_1


----------



## Sarath (Feb 20, 2012)

Even I was going to suggest the awesome AD700 with a clip on mic (extra to be bought seperately) but OP might not like to do with the hassle. 

Also simulated 3D, have not much idea how good or bad that is right now. You can ask *tkin* about his Steelseries Siberia with the USB sound card. 

But for all that you have asked, only the Roccat Kave fits your description. Lucky for you its good for music too. Needless to say its awesome for games and movie, as it's real 3D and no gimmics. *Ghormanas* owns them. I am merely a fan


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Kave is out of stock everywhere, get the Siberia and buy the Siberia USB soundcard.

Simulated 3d actually works pretty good, worked fine on my siberias, yet to test them with my M35.


Also there is this available for 3k in flipkart: Razer Electra - Gaming Headset | Razer Online Store | For Gamers. by Gamers.?
No idea about sound quality, search for some reviews.


----------



## krish_puri (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I am planning to go with the Roccat Kave, since they seem to suit my requirements. The only problem now is their availability. Does anyone know where I can get them? Any particular shop in Nehru Place or somewhere else in Delhi?

Also, I have an Intel DX58SO motherboard. Do you think it would be a good idea to get a sound card too? If yes, should I buy the Xonar DX or will a Xonar DG be enough for me?



tkin said:


> Kave is out of stock everywhere, get the Siberia and buy the Siberia USB soundcard.
> 
> Simulated 3d actually works pretty good, worked fine on my siberias, yet to test them with my M35.
> 
> ...



Do you know when they'll be available again? I can wait a bit if required.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 20, 2012)

Does your mobo have inbuilt 5.1? If no then you need a sound card. If yes, then you can get a sound card later after checking out the Kave. Needless to say you will definitely see improvements on a dedicated sound card.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

No idea when, but you can wait atleast a month or so.

If you want a soundcard get Xonar DX,  DS if you can, I don't think DG is a good idea.


----------



## krish_puri (Feb 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Does your mobo have inbuilt 5.1? If no then you need a sound card. If yes, then you can get a sound card later after checking out the Kave. Needless to say you will definitely see improvements on a dedicated sound card.



It has inbuilt 7.1 audio. I think I'll wait for the Kave first and then decide.


----------



## krish_puri (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> No idea when, but you can wait atleast a month or so.
> 
> If you want a soundcard get Xonar DX,  DS if you can, I don't think DG is a good idea.



How about the SteelSeries 7H? Have you tried them out? Are they better than Siberia V2 and Roccat Kave?
Also, does the USB sound card come bundled with 7H or will I have to buy it separately?

The reason why I am looking at the 7H is because they are portable and I'll also be able to use them with my PS3/Xbox 360/Phone.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

krish_puri said:


> How about the SteelSeries 7H? Have you tried them out? Are they better than Siberia V2 and Roccat Kave?
> Also, does the USB sound card come bundled with 7H or will I have to buy it separately?
> 
> The reason why I am looking at the 7H is because they are portable and I'll also be able to use them with my PS3/Xbox 360/Phone.


7H USB comes with USB soundcard, but for gaming this combo beats all.

Audio technica AD700+Steelseries USB soundcard.

Should cost you about 8k, same as 7H.


----------



## krish_puri (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> 7H USB comes with USB soundcard, but for gaming this combo beats all.
> 
> Audio technica AD700+Steelseries USB soundcard.
> 
> Should cost you about 8k, same as 7H.



The problem with the AD 700 is the lack of a microphone, since I do not want a seperate clip on mic.
What about the Logitech G35? Are they any good?


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

krish_puri said:


> The problem with the AD 700 is the lack of a microphone, since I do not want a seperate clip on mic.
> What about the Logitech G35? Are they any good?


Its very good but out of stock, look out for razer megalodon.


----------



## krish_puri (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay, after a lot of research, I decided to buy two headsets - 1 for gaming, music, movies, and the other for talking on my phone/skype.

I went ahead and bought the Audio Technica ATH-AD 700 + Asus Xonar DX combo for gaming, movies, and music, from PristineNote. Can't wait for the delivery, now!

For talking on the phone/skype, I am planning to buy a simple pair of wireless bluetooth headsets. I will only be using them for talking (no music etc.), so quality does not really matter to me. I should just be able to talk to and hear the other person clearly. I want their shape to be more like normal PC headphones, as I am not really comfortable with any earphone styled headsets. My budget for them is 2k maximum.
I searched a few different headsets and found 2 that suit my budget - Nokia BH 503 and the Motorola S305. Does anyone have any feedback on these two headsets?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

krish_puri said:


> Okay, after a lot of research, I decided to buy two headsets - 1 for gaming, music, movies, and the other for talking on my phone/skype.
> 
> I went ahead and bought the Audio Technica ATH-AD 700 + Asus Xonar DX combo for gaming, movies, and music, from PristineNote. Can't wait for the delivery, now!
> 
> ...


This one is good enough for chatting purposes, uses RF, so very long range(unlike bluetooth), I read a review in TE/Ero where they guy said he can speak through 2 walls on these.
Mitashi Cordless Headphone - BILL + WARRANTY | eBay

I am going to buy one soon.

This one is for PC only, I'm looking for a headphone to use with mobiles for you.

Will this do for mobile?
Nokia BH 503 bluetooth Headphone headset + Warranty bil | eBay

You'll need a bluetooth adapter for pc.


----------



## krish_puri (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> This one is good enough for chatting purposes, uses RF, so very long range(unlike bluetooth), I read a review in TE/Ero where they guy said he can speak through 2 walls on these.
> Mitashi Cordless Headphone - BILL + WARRANTY | eBay
> 
> I am going to buy one soon.
> ...



Thanks! 

They look really nice and comfortable. I wish they were compatible with my mobiles.



tkin said:


> This one is good enough for chatting purposes, uses RF, so very long range(unlike bluetooth), I read a review in TE/Ero where they guy said he can speak through 2 walls on these.
> Mitashi Cordless Headphone - BILL + WARRANTY | eBay
> 
> I am going to buy one soon.
> ...



Yes, this is the one I was planning to buy too. Do you have any idea about the Motorola ones I mentioned above?


----------



## Sarath (Feb 23, 2012)

krish_puri said:


> My budget for them is 2k maximum.
> I searched a few different headsets and found 2 that suit my budget - Nokia BH 503 and the Motorola S305. Does anyone have any feedback on these two headsets?



I know this is over your budget but I was seriously considering buying this , if not for the PS3 headset I already bough. 

Logitech® Wireless Headset ? Logitech.com

Its available in India for 3k from various sellers...iirc I saw it at Infibeam, Golcha it to name a few 

Works with PC, Laptop, Tablet, Phone 

*www.logitech.com/assets/39462/5/logitech-wireless-headset-for-ipad-image-assets.png


----------



## krish_puri (Feb 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I saw these before, but I thought they were way more costlier. Can you point me to an online store where they are available for 3k? They look cool, I'll definitely buy them.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 23, 2012)

New Arrivals | GolchhaIT.com

Logitech I-Pad-Headset 0GB Price India, Logitech I-Pad-Headset Review, Logitech Headphone India - Infibeam.com

You can check this for comparison: not buying: unless you know someone from US; there is a comparison table at the end, check it out>  Amazon.com: Logitech Wireless Headset for iPad, iPhone and iPod Touch (981-000381): Electronics





This is a different model: 
Logitech Logitech-H600 0GB Price India, Logitech Logitech-H600 Review, Logitech Headphone India - Infibeam.com

Theitdepot - Logitech Wireless Headset H600 (overpriced)


----------



## krish_puri (Feb 24, 2012)

Sarath said:


> New Arrivals | GolchhaIT.com
> 
> Logitech I-Pad-Headset 0GB Price India, Logitech I-Pad-Headset Review, Logitech Headphone India - Infibeam.com
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links! I'll place an order tomorrow at Infibeam.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

Your welcome 

The links were all bookmarked for my purchase next month


----------



## krish_puri (Feb 24, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Your welcome
> 
> The links were all bookmarked for my purchase next month



I got them today from a local dealer.

I am actually impressed with the sound quality, since I didn't really expect much from a pair of bluetooth headphones.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

krish_puri said:


> I got them today from a local dealer.
> 
> I am actually impressed with the sound quality, since I didn't really expect much from a pair of bluetooth headphones.



Nice. How much for?

Can you write a little about it. I was really impressed by their design and features but saw little feedback on them.

Did you try pairing it with PC , phone and other devices


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a cool looking headset, thanks for sharing it Sarath . It has been added to my *to_buy* list


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

^Now don't make it go out of stock now 
I was the first to wish for it 

I've been searching for something like that for ages. A proper chat headset. Now with my BT headset being taken away from me, I think this will make a welcome replacement. 

Awaiting more inputs from krish_puri regarding it. 

Do mention aspects such as : Battery life, Comfort, Build quality, Pairing issues (if any), mic quality and finally how good / bad they sound.


----------



## krish_puri (Feb 24, 2012)

Sarath said:


> ^Now don't make it go out of stock now
> I was the first to wish for it
> 
> I've been searching for something like that for ages. A proper chat headset. Now with my BT headset being taken away from me, I think this will make a welcome replacement.
> ...



I just bought them, so I haven't tested them out completely.
I'll post a review after testing them properly.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> This one is good enough for chatting purposes, uses RF, so very long range(unlike bluetooth), I read a review in TE/Ero where they guy said he can speak through 2 walls on these.
> Mitashi Cordless Headphone - BILL + WARRANTY | eBay
> 
> I am going to buy one soon.
> ...



Tkin the seller will not ship to West Bengal.You need to fill form 50 to get the product.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Tkin the seller will not ship to West Bengal.You need to fill form 50 to get the product.


Don't worry, search in ebay, this thing is being sold for a dozen guys in ebay having similar prices.


----------

